# Bruner247's Macs/spilos



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are Bruners Macs/Spilos. I'll post the photos and let him do some explaining for you guys.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting these for me I really appreciate it! Missing one pic but no biggy. The first & last pics are together the rest are in solitary confinement for just a lil longer.the purple sheen is very intense, although my junk phone doesn't take very good pics, think you can still see some of it. Thanks again sacrifice.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice macs there Bruner, very nice purple hue on them


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Jp. & I screwed up its the last two pics, those two are together.n all 12 are up now.9 are from AEaquatics, I picked up one from Iowa, one from stl,& one from Lfs. 
.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking macs bruner, they are one of my favorite p's


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

looks great !


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks ******. They're one of my favorites also. sh*t who am I kidding I like em all. Almost ready for a batch of terns & cariba,then my collection will almost be complete.lol. Thanks daELong


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

How about some tank shots?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see full tank shots, Bruner!...Your Mac shoal will rock like a RATT concert!!!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Those have some amazing coloration on them.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks pirambeba. The crappy phone pics don't do em justice.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice golds Bruner! Mine look just like your dark purple ones. Except mine are all chewed up. Hope they start getting along.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful fish Bruner love the purple. I am gonna be getting a group of these very soon


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice golds bruner! U know what these guys should be called? Purple diamond macs


----------



## Enemy Arms (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are sexy Piranhas. If i had the space i would so have a wall of tanks with some piranhas in it. Damn my crappy job and lack of space.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Enemy Arms said:


> Those are sexy Piranhas. If i had the space i would so have a wall of tanks with some piranhas in it. Damn my crappy job and lack of space.


Sexy is right. I know how you feel Enemy Arms....I've fixed the crappy job part now I just need to figure out this lack of space problem. I don't think that the apt complex would mind if I knocked down a few walls do you? LOL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

e.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, sexy piranhas


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Thanks guys I'm glad you like em. I'm very impressed with the golds.very aggressive,eats anything I offer n just plain goregous fish IMO. I don't think you can go wrong with golds. IMO golds are what noobs think/hope rbp are like.I can't wait till I have thousands of em!


i take it this is going to be a breeding project? if so good luck, they should breed pretty readily as long as they can tolerate each other, and of course good feeding and water quality.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

they look good


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

All look like macs to me, why which one are you questioning?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'd share some tank pics but 12-4" fish in a 10gal tank would probably get me flame broiled.lol. Thanks guys n gals.










12 of them? Really?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

how big of a tank are they in?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

New member here, been surfing every nook and crany of PFury and wondering whats up with all the mac this, mac that, mac mac mac... NOW I understand, absolutely beautiful!!!
If I remember correctly they can be kept together, double bonus points.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking healthy macs you have there BRUNER.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

impalass said:


> New member here, been surfing every nook and crany of PFury and wondering whats up with all the mac this, mac that, mac mac mac... NOW I understand, absolutely beautiful!!!
> If I remember correctly they *can be kept together*, double bonus points.


They are beautiful Ps and yes they "can" be kept in groups, however I wouldn't recommend them to a new P keeper unless you really plan on diving deep into this hobby. They are very cannibalistic between 1-4". Bruner is a very experience predator fish keeper and even he is keeping these 10 in separate tanks until they get a bit bigger.

@Bruner...dude you gave away 2 of them to a friend...comon man hook a brotha up, LOL. I guess I'm just gonna have to move down there near you so when they start breeding you'll hook me up, that and so I can swim in your kiddie pools full of reds.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

l


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> Bruner is a very experience predator fish keeper and even he is keeping these 10 in separate tanks until they get a bit bigger.


Thats because he is a sissy, not because he is experienced. Hell I dont know what I am doing and put 6 in same tank from dime sized. Still got four (3x 2.5 and 1 is 4 inches) but then again its only been since may so maybe he is smarter and more experienced..lol

Disclaimer: Above was only a joke , Bruner is truly one of the smarter people on this board about this hobby..

Seriously though these are some mean SOB's when they are small. If I would have had the room i wouldn't have tried them all in the same tank from that small of a size. Luckily for me Bruner has been very helpful


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words! The 2 I gave to friend went to Iowa.I've had a few together a couple times for few weeks at a time(nothing more than fin nips) haven't lost one since they 1" but I wantn a good amount for future use so I wasn't taking chance to lose anymore.they're currently split up between several long tanks each one has same amount of space.I'm actually going to split them into 2 groups of 5 in the next couple weeks after I get done with fry n baby tanks.I've noticed at about 3.5" or so they quit tryn to get at their neighbors.n they're 4.5"-5". Any of ya can come handfeed my pool in summer time! Dare ya to stick your lil piggy's in!lol. My red babies grow to be just as pretty as the macs. My rbp have heavy purple sheen also. Lmao I have 2 spots on the podium- 1st & 2nd place.gold & silver. Workn on 3rd place now(bronze)lol


So have you ever actually kept a group of macs before? I was under the impression that you had kept a group of macs for quite a while.


----------

